# Betta's and Mirrors



## KuroShiro18 (Jan 10, 2010)

I've read back and forth that mirrors in a tank for a short period time are good or bad. Came anyone give me a straight answer about mirrors and betta fish does it do more good for them than bad?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Mirrors are GOOD! Not all the time, but every couple days it is great to give them exercise that way!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

It's good to do for a few minutes, and fun to watch. It provides him with exercise.
Just don't show it to him 24/7, he'll blow his fins and get stressed.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Like was said above, it's great exercise, but don't show it to him all the time.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Agree to all the above. Start with only a couple of minutes and build from there.. as long as they aren't attacking the mirror your fine.. but I wouldn't keep it in there longer than 10 mins.

This is a great little mirror I love mine...http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Floating-...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1263750558&sr=8-1


----------



## KuroShiro18 (Jan 10, 2010)

That's the kinda mirror I have but I've stopped putting it in at all now because more often now he's poofs up at me when I come in the room (he's located in my bed room) or if my fingers near the glass and he didnt do that before.

p.s. I only put it in for about 5 mins.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thats actually a good thing. I love to see my guys flare. That means the like where they are and are going to defend their territory.


----------



## KuroShiro18 (Jan 10, 2010)

But can't they get really stressed out and die that way?


----------



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

Jack will flare at me if I surprise him while he's been resting. It's sorta funny. I don't really think Finn needs encouragement. He's such a character, sometimes darting from place to place in his tank flaring for no reason at all.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

No thats one of those urban legends. If a fish is stressed he will show it by tail biting, refusing to eat, staying in one place, etc. Happy fish flare.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Flaring is perfectly natural and normal.


----------



## KuroShiro18 (Jan 10, 2010)

Alrighty thank you all for your advice and help. I will try the mirror again but maybe only once a week or so. This is my second betta and he's very spoiled and looked after much better than my first one who sadly die after a week with me. Thankz again for all your help guys. I'll be sure to advice people to know how to take care of betta's before they get one cause there a bit of a save for college students here with it being the only pet most landlords will let u have.


----------

